# Which exhaust?



## GcwRyan (Apr 16, 2015)

I know you probably get this a lot, but I'm curious on what to go with for an exhaust on my 04 GTO.
Mostly everything is stock but I'm going to start putting some upgrades in it soon.

I was going to go with the loud mouth stage 2 but then I heard some mixed things about them... Any suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

*borla exhaust*

i'm running a Borla exhaust which sounds great at idle, chrome tips are proving to be easy to maintain.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Forget the exhaust and put on some long tube headers. It will add horsepower, give support for future mods and increase volume. A catback will empty your wallet


----------

